# New To Cardiology



## jwilsonwkona (Sep 24, 2008)

I am new to cardiology and need some help. Our doctor did an angioplasty with drug-eluting stent implant into the mid right coronary artery. 

Should I bill 92980 or 92982? 
Would anything else be billed with it?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 24, 2008)

For stents you use use 92980. 92982 is for balloon angioplasty, where instead of a stent which stays in the vessel the dr. uses a balloon to open it up and then the dr. removes the balloon.  Was a heart cath done at the same time or was this angioplasty planned.  If a cath was done on more than just the RCA you may be able to bill for it.


----------



## LoriStelma (Sep 29, 2008)

When an angioplasty and stent are performed in the same vessel, the angioplasty is considered part of the stenting procedure and is not seperately reportable.  In this case you would only bill the 92980.   

Reference the 2008 cpt book, page 400 for an explanation.


----------

